

Ask HN: What books are you currently reading? - llambda

Please don't limit your responses to technical and nonfiction materials!
======
incision
"Consider Phlebas"

<http://www.amazon.com/dp/031600538X>

"Chaos: Making a New Science"

<http://www.amazon.com/dp/0143113453>

"The Signal and the Noise: Why So Many Predictions Fail — but Some Don't"

<http://www.amazon.com/dp/159420411X>

------
dear
"Lean Analytics"

I have never been able to finish a non-technical/non-fictional book after
childhood to be honest! ;) I prefer a movie for that.

------
LoganCale
Lev Grossman's The Magicians, and rereading Neal Stephenson's Baroque Cycle. I
just finished Ed Sweeney's biography of Cochise a couple days ago.

------
tagabek
The Design of Everyday Things: <http://www.amazon.com/dp/0465067107>

------
timmm
Antifragile

by Nassim Taleb

------
freshrap6
The Steve Jobs Biography and Inspired: How to create products people love

------
stray
PAIP, Clean Code.

